# دائرة شؤون الموظفين



## pekka123

السلام عليكم
في هذه الجملة لماذا لا يوجد 'ال' في كلمة 'شؤون': دائرة شؤون الموظفين
و في هاتين الجملتين لماذا يوجد 'ال' في اول كلمة في جملة الاولى و لا يوجد في الثانية: الخطوط الجوية القطرية. ؛ منضمة العفو الدولية
ممكن توضيح و شكراً


----------



## shafaq

وعليكم السلام و  رحمة الله     


pekka123 said:


> في هذه الجملة لماذا لا يوجد 'ال' في كلمة 'شؤون': دائرة شؤون الموظفين


لأن كلمة "دائرة" مضاف كلمة "شؤون"  وكذلك كلمة "شؤون" مضاف كلمة "الموظفين" و فى تركيبات الإضافة المضاف لا يتخذ حرف التعريف  "ال" ه 


pekka123 said:


> و في هاتين الجملتين لماذا يوجد 'ال' في اول كلمة في جملة الاولى و لا يوجد في الثانية: الخطوط الجوية القطرية. ؛ منضمة العفو الدولية


لأن  الجملة الاولى ليست بتركيب الإضافة بل هناك التوصيف حيث الكلمتان الأخيرتان تشكّلان صفتين للموصوف و هو الخطوط 
و أما الجملة الأخيرة أوّلانياها تركيب الإضافة و آخيرتها صفة  لاوليها  
كما هو من المعلوم لديك أن الصفة تابعة للموصوف من حيث التعريف ه​


----------

